# Blockade im Kopf bei Treppen/Absätzen



## Frank79 (15. Januar 2020)

Hi,

ich bin fahrtechnikmässig ein ziemlicher Anfänger.
Fahr zwar auch viele Trails aber normalerweise nur bis max. S1
Ist zwar schon besser geworden, seit ich eine absenkbare Sattelstütze habe aber vor allem bei Absätzen/Stufen oder eben auch Treppen ist bei mir wie eine Blockade im Kopf.
Nicht zu steile Treppen gehen, nur sobald die Stufen etwas kürzer/höher werden und es somit steiler wird ist bei mir wie eine Blockade im Kopf.
Ich nehme mir vor die Treppe zu fahren, fahre langsam rann aber dann sagt mein Kopf wieder nein...

Wie gehe ich da am besten ran um das loszuwerden?
Ich will demnächst mal wenn ich etwas Zeit habe zu so einer Treppe fahren und es in Ruhe versuchen wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin solange bis ich es schaffe.
Aber ich weiss nicht wie ich das vom Kopf her am besten überwinden kann.
Gibt es da irgendwelche einfachen Tricks?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Januar 2020)

Fahrtechnikkurs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (15. Januar 2020)

Langsam steigern..


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Januar 2020)

Wie gesagt:
1. langsam steigern (1 Stufe -> 2 Stufen etc)
2. Kurse helfen immer
3. nicht allein üben! mit anderen ist es einfacher, weil du es dir von aussen angucken kannst und andere dich korrigieren können
4. vertrauen in Fahrwerk und Armkraft hilft. Wenn ich weiß, dass meine Gabel nicht wegsackt und meine Arme nicht einknicken traue ich mich mehr als wenn ich das Szenario nicht aus dem Kopf kriege


----------



## mad raven (15. Januar 2020)

wovor hast du angst? vor den stufen oder weil es zu steil wird?


----------



## --- (16. Januar 2020)

Frank79 schrieb:


> Gibt es da irgendwelche einfachen Tricks?


"Nach hinten absteigen" üben. Du hast sicher Angst das du nach vorne über den Lenker gehst?! Wenn du weißt wie man nach hinten absteigt ist die Angst weg. Denn nach hinten absteigen ist ganz einfach. Dazu musst du einfach nur die Füße von den Pedalen nehmen und auf den Boden stellen und das Bike nach vorne durchlassen. Und auch das Bike kannst du dabei ganz einfach noch am Hinterrad festhalten falls es wirklich soweit kommen sollte.

Allgemein solltest du dir angewöhnen immer einen Notausgang bzw. Plan-B zu haben. Egal ob Treppe oder einfach nur steil. Das gibt dir Sicherheit und die Angst verfliegt.

Gewöhne dir an gleichmäßig zu bremsen. Von oben bis unten. Nicht ruckartig die Bremse ziehen/freigeben. Nicht vollständig blockieren.


----------



## Sespri (16. Januar 2020)

Entschlossenheit! - ganz wichtig. Machen, nicht versuchen. Versuchen produziert ein Negativmuster im Kopf und aufkommende Panik ist wenig hilfreich. Wenn du machst, gehst du mit anderer Überzeugung an die Sache. Wenn du nicht parat bist, nicht machen und es auf einen anderen Tag verschieben.


----------



## HabeDEhre (16. Januar 2020)

Hast vielleicht nen Kumpel/Bekannten der vorausfahren kann und du hängst dich hinten dran? Hat mir immer geholfen bei Drops oder Schlüsselstellen...


----------



## Onkel_Bob (16. Januar 2020)

Frank79 schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt es da irgendwelche einfachen Tricks?



Vielleicht ein paar Worte zum Bike?

Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob Du auf einem CC-Bike unterwegs bist oder eher auf einem Enduro. Das "Überschlagsgefühl" ist doch deutlich anders.

Folgendes hilft:

versenkbare Sattelstütze hast Du ja schon - Hub? Je mehr, desto besser. 150mm dürfen es schon sein, 200m sind top.
Langer Reach, kurzer Vorbau, flacher Lenkwinkel => das Vorderrad ist in Relation zum Schwerpunkt weiter vorn
Klar, nur für die Treppen kaufst Du kein neues Bike. Aber wenn Du Spaß an fahrtechnischen Herausforderungen hast, machst Du die Technik irgendwann passend ...

Gruß
Onkel_Bob


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Januar 2020)

Onkel_Bob schrieb:


> .., 200m sind top. ...


----------



## rhnordpool (16. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte die gleichen Probleme. Besonders bei Treppen (oder hohen Stufen), bei denen ich die Streckenbeschaffenheit danach beim Anfahren nicht einsehen konnte.

Das, was mir entscheidend geholfen hat, war:


Sespri schrieb:


> Entschlossenheit! - ganz wichtig. Machen, nicht versuchen. ... Wenn du nicht parat bist, nicht machen und es auf einen anderen Tag verschieben.





HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Hast vielleicht nen Kumpel/Bekannten der vorausfahren kann und du hängst dich hinten dran?



Hat bei mir lange gedauert, hab natürlich auch nicht gleich mit den schwersten Treppen angefangen und bei den schwereren geduldig gewartet, bis meine Stimmung entsprechend positiv war, es anzugehen (meist an Tagen, wo man vorher schon mal das eine oder andere Erfolgserlebnis auf dem Trail hatte). Und dann entschlossen und ohne Nachdenken dem Kumpel hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank79 (16. Januar 2020)

einen Anfängertechnikkurs hatte ich letztes Jahr bereits, der hat mir dazu aber nicht speziell geholfen.
Das Problem ist die Angst vor dem "Überschlagsgefühl", wohl da ich in der Anfangszeit auch schonmal Kopfübererfahrungen gemacht habe.
Räder sind ein Epic HT mit 100mm Stütze und jetzt im Winter ein Rocky Mountain Blizzard Starr Fatbike mit 150mm Stütze.
Auf dem Fatbike bin ich schonmal einiges sicherer im Gelände als mit dem Epic.

Ich denke ich muss mich da vom Kopf einfach überwinden und da erstmal ganz langsam runter.
Hab hier auch einen Trail der für mich bis letztes jahr grenzwertig war wegen der Steilheit inklusive einiger Wurzeln.
Nachdem ich den Trail einmal langsam komplett fahren konnte ist der überhaupt kein Problem mehr.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2020)

Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit!

Und natürlich auch ausreichend Kraft in Schulter und Rumpf, damit man den Lenker gut festhalten kann. 

Zu Treppe fällt mir die Treppe hier ein:








						20191031-03L Zittauer Gebirge
					

Foto: 20191031-03L Zittauer Gebirge - 2019-10-31 Zittauer Gebirge




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Bei sowas braucht man Tempo!


----------



## Frank79 (16. Januar 2020)

theoretisch ist mir das klar, das mehr Tempo Sicherheit bringt, nur werde ich da im ersten Schritt kaum mit Tempo runterkrachen wenn ich da bisher nicht runterkomme.
Muss wohl wirklich schauen, dass ich sicher nach hinten absteigen kann und dann einfach ganz langsam versuchen da runterzufahren


----------



## rhnordpool (16. Januar 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit!


Bei mir gehts auch langsam und vor allem kontrolliert. Ich wär zumindest sehr vorsichtig, solche Strecken gleich beim ersten Mal runterzuballern. Und ne längere, steile Treppe mit Tempo zu fahren, kann am  Ende, wenns ins Flache geht, bös ins Auge gehen, wenns plötzlich die Gabel staucht. Da sollte man auch genau wissen, was auf einen zu kommt. Sag ich, der mit relativ steilem Lenkwinkel und 120 mm Federweg unterwegs ist. Sieht ein Downhiller vielleicht anders.

Grundsätzlich würd ich aber sagen: Das Problem ist definitiv hauptsächlich der Kopf. Technisch sind Treppen und Stufen eigentlich unproblematisch, wenn sie nicht gerade in ner engen Spitzkehre liegen.


----------



## mad raven (16. Januar 2020)

tempo heißt (für's erste) ja nicht vollgas, sondern schnell genug damit das rad stabil ist. Im endeffekt hängt es auch immer sehr stark von der treppe ab:  wie groß sind die stufen, kann ich die noch rollen? wie steil ist die treppe?  wie lang sind die stufen? wie regelmäßig? ist die treppe gerade?

grundsätzlich gilt aber das gleiche wie auf jeder abfahrt: locker bleiben, gewicht nicht zu weit nach hinten sondern zentral halten und ohne blockierende reifen runter.


----------



## Onkel_Bob (16. Januar 2020)

Onkel_Bob schrieb:


> ...200m sind top...





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


>


Ok, da musste ich auch lachen  Kleiner Tippfehler, große Wirkung. Obwohl - Hub hat man doch nie genug ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Januar 2020)

Onkel_Bob schrieb:


> ... Obwohl - Hub hat man doch nie genug ...


Glaub' mir: 20cm sind mehr Fluch denn Segen.


----------



## write-only (16. Januar 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Glaub' mir: 20cm sind mehr Fluch denn Segen.


Stimmt, irgendwann kann man das Teil nicht mehr komplett versenken.


----------



## HabeDEhre (16. Januar 2020)

125mm reichen meistens auch... 
Wir reden schon noch von Sattelstützen oder?


----------



## Xyz79 (16. Januar 2020)

Finger von der Bremse nehmen.Hilft mir zb bei neuen Drops schon mal. Dann kommt man nicht in letzter Sekunde auf doofe Ideen. Die doofen Ideen tun meistens weh.


----------



## Knuspel (26. Januar 2020)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso ihr im Tempo empfehlt. Langsames Rollen reicht, dann sinkt auch die Sturzgefahr und nach hinten absteigen geht einfacher.

Mir hat geholfen vom Rad abzusteigen und mir von der Seite anzusehen wie es drüber rollt. Dabei sieht man bei vielen Stufen, dass es gar nicht so steil ist und das Rad nicht kippen kann.

Also Finger von der Vorderradbremse, Lenker festhalten, Popo nach hinten und los. Am besten fährt noch jemand vor.


----------



## Sespri (27. Januar 2020)

Ich denke, es ist auch langsames Rollen als Stabilisation gemeint. Die Gefahr ist sonst, dass man glaubt wie ein Trialfahrer, auf den Stufen stehend, balancieren zu müssen. 

Und das ist schon eher hohe Schule...


----------



## Flohmanti (27. Januar 2020)

Ich finde langsames, kontrolliertes Fahren und dosiertes Bremsen am Anfang wichtig. Ich bremse bei Treppen mit beiden Bremsen.
Bei Tempo und lang anhaltender Treppenkassette besteht nämlich die Gefahr, dass ich das Rad irgendwann gar nicht mehr unter Kontrolle habe.
Vieles ist Kopfsache, aber höre auch auf dein Bauchgefühl.
Ich hatte anfangs auch Angst. Richtig steile Stufen fahre ich auch noch nicht.
Ich habe mich einmal an eine sehr lange Treppenkassette mit Knick herangewagt. Zunächst bin ich nur drei, vier Stufen gefahren und irgendwann das ganze Ding. Mit meinem Hardtail mit 100mm Federweg. Geht alles.
Wichtig ist, nicht nach unten zu schauen, sondern die Blickrichtung dahin zu lenken, wo Du hinfahren möchtest.
Viel Spaß beim Üben!


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Januar 2020)

Wichtig ist, dass man das Ganze so oft wie möglich übt um dann schneller zu werden. Am Anfang bei kleineren Treppen/Stufen und dann halt größer werdend. Wenn ich überlege, wie langsam ich diese Treppe am Anfang runter bin, jetzt denke ich nicht mehr drüber nach (von den Stufen her nicht so anspruchsvoll wie das oben gezeigte Beispiel):


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Januar 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Stimmt, irgendwann kann man das Teil nicht mehr komplett versenken.



zur not gehts mit gewalt.


zum topic: bei solchen stufen lass ich das rad unter mir mehr oder weniger wegtauchen, locker bleiben, rad arbeiten lassen. den eigenen körperschwerpunkt so platzieren, das man nicht zu weit nach vorn über der lotrechten abweicht. auf die weise gehen auch gefälle, die fast richtung freier fall gehen.


----------



## Helselot (6. März 2020)

Fahre aktuell sehr viele Treppen in der Stadt, die sehr regelmäßig sind. Auch Absätze dazwischen stellen kein Problem da. Gestern habe ich einen neuen Spot entdeckt, bei dem man auch mit Gefühl bremsen muss, da die Stufen lang und unterschiedlich groß sind. Einige haben schon geschrieben, dass man auf Stufen mit beiden Bremsen verzögern soll. Bin die verschiedenen Stufen und Spitzkehren gestern immer nur mit der Hinterradbremse gefahren.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen auf solchen Stufen auch mit der Vorderradbremse zu bremsen! Da bekomm ich Angst, dass ich über den Lenker gehe. Sicher ist die Hinterradbremse nicht so stark. Es hat gestern aber trotzdem ganz gut funktioniert. Was meint ihr?  

Anbei ein Foto vom Spot:








						SALZBURG.ERLEBEN – Bürglstein - STADTBEKANNT Salzburg
					

#8 Den kleinsten Stadtberg erklimmen




					www.stadtbekannt-salzburg.at


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (6. März 2020)

2/3 vorne  1/3 hinten
Falls Hinterrad umsetzen nötig nur vorne....


----------



## mad raven (6. März 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Anbei ein Foto vom Spot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ganz ehrlich:  bei den treppen kaum bremsen. vllt etwas mit der hinterradbremse die geschwindigkeit kontrolieren.
kurz vor der kurve hart geschwindigkeit reduzieren (wie bei einer kurve ohne treppe) nach dem scheitelpunkt bremse wieder  auf und laufen lassen.
Das meiste nehmen dir dabei oberschenkel, arme und suspension ab. hauptsache zentral bleiben und nicht zu stiff


----------



## pivili (6. März 2020)

Knuspel schrieb:


> Mir hat geholfen vom Rad abzusteigen und mir von der Seite anzusehen wie es drüber rollt. Dabei sieht man bei vielen Stufen, dass es gar nicht so steil ist und das Rad nicht kippen kann.



das finde ich einen wichtigen Hinweis. Auch gut:  man schaut einem Kumpel beim runterfahre seitlich mit etwas Abstand zu. Wenn man daran erkennt, welche Körperposition man relativ zum Bike auf dieser konkreten Treppe braucht, damit der Schwerpunkt zentral ist, geht vielleicht die Überschlagsangst weg. Man kann dann die"Übungstreppe" mit der Gewissheit runterfahren: "wenn ich in der Position bin und keinen Quatsch mache (z.B. vorne hart bremse) werde ich da heil runterkommen.
Aus der Fahrerperspektive war ich zumindest anfangs unsicher: wo ist in Abhängigkeit zur Neigung der Treppe "zentral über Tretlager". In Folge dessen übetreibt man dann oft die Rücklage, was insbesondere auf den rappeligen Treppen ganz schnell zu Kontrollverlust des Vorderrads führt.


----------



## mad raven (6. März 2020)

auch wenn der vergleich etwas  hinkt: versuche eine treppe so zu fahren wie wurzeln oder ein steinfeld, sprich: lass das rad auf den stufen unter dir arbeiten, aber bleibe selber immer zentral.

kann man auch gut sehen wenn man sich die DH rennen anguckt:  das rad bewegt sich im gelände, aber der kopf folgt einer ziemliech glatten kurve und bewegt sich wenig.

gilt auch ganz allgemein: sobald der kopf auf dem bike einnmal in bewegung ist muss man viel kraft aufwänden um alles wieder unter kontrolle zu bringen.


----------



## korben (7. März 2020)

Mit kleinen flachen Treppen anfangen, wenn du da sicher bist, langsam steigern, solange du dich dabei gut fühlst. Keinen Druck aufbauen ("Ich muss das jetzt..")
Auch die flachen Treppen entschlossen anfahren und dann auch durchziehen, Point-of-no-return Punkt direkt am Absatz ist doof.
Evtl. ein Fahrtechniktraning machen.
Du hast wohl auch schon zu oft abgebrochen, das blockiert den Kopf. Der Kopf muss aber frei sein. 
Dazu z.b. eine kleine Treppe suchen, und einfach singend drüber rollen. Hört sich doof an, hilft aber gegen die Blockaden.


----------



## fertigt (15. März 2020)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wie gesagt:
> 1. langsam steigern (1 Stufe -> 2 Stufen etc)
> 2. Kurse helfen immer
> 3. nicht allein üben! mit anderen ist es einfacher, weil du es dir von aussen angucken kannst und andere dich korrigieren können
> 4. vertrauen in Fahrwerk und Armkraft hilft. Wenn ich weiß, dass meine Gabel nicht wegsackt und meine Arme nicht einknicken traue ich mich mehr als wenn ich das Szenario nicht aus dem Kopf kriege



Also 3. kann ich nur bestätigen. Als ich damals mit meinem Kumpel begonnen hab, konnte keiner von uns richtig Steilabfahrten fahren. Wir haben lange gebraucht bis wir uns getraut haben. 

Als wir es irgendwann konnten, hat ein weiterer Kumpel von uns mit dem Biken begonnen. Er hatte viel schneller Fortschritte, weil wir ihm zeigen konnten, was er tun muss.


----------



## Loki1987 (9. April 2020)

Helselot schrieb:


> Fahre aktuell sehr viele Treppen in der Stadt, die sehr regelmäßig sind. Auch Absätze dazwischen stellen kein Problem da. Gestern habe ich einen neuen Spot entdeckt, bei dem man auch mit Gefühl bremsen muss, da die Stufen lang und unterschiedlich groß sind. Einige haben schon geschrieben, dass man auf Stufen mit beiden Bremsen verzögern soll. Bin die verschiedenen Stufen und Spitzkehren gestern immer nur mit der Hinterradbremse gefahren.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen auf solchen Stufen auch mit der Vorderradbremse zu bremsen! Da bekomm ich Angst, dass ich über den Lenker gehe. Sicher ist die Hinterradbremse nicht so stark. Es hat gestern aber trotzdem ganz gut funktioniert. Was meint ihr?
> 
> Anbei ein Foto vom Spot:
> ...



Also die gezeigten Stufen sehen jetzt nicht wirklich problematisch aus.
Im Gegensatz zu regelmäßigen Treppen würde ich im gezeigten Beispiel eher auf Geschwindigkeit und eine zentrale Position setzen. Bremspunkte sollte man dann so setzen wie sie nötig und möglich sind. Dazu natürlich gezielt vor der Kurve auf gerader Strecke nochmal anbremsen, damit dann in der Kurve oder anderen ungünstigen Stellen nicht gebremst werden muss.

Generell gilt, du solltest immer und überall die Vorderbremse ziehen können.
Natürlich nicht direkt auf einer nassen, glatten Wurzel oder an anderen ungünstigen Stellen, aber das Gefälle sollte eigentlich keine Auswirkung auf das Bremsverhalten haben außer, dass man vorsichtiger dosiert. Zumindest wenn man versucht kontrolliert zu fahren. Lässt man es im Park krachen gilt sowieso, dass idealerweise nur hart angebremst werden sollte. Die Linie sollte immer so gewählt werden, dass Bremspunkte möglich sind und die Geschwindigkeit kontrolliert werden kann. Ist dies einmal nicht möglich, dann geht eh nur Bremse auf, draufhalten und den nächsten Bremspunkt anvisieren. Sieht man auch sehr gut bei guten Downhill Fahrern wenn man es sich einmal visualisieren möchte.

Ich glaube ich schau mir die Stelle einfach mal genauer an, bevor ich schlau daher rede 
Auf welcher Seite gehen die Stiegen denn herunter?
Ich war noch nie da oben. Lohnt sich das mit dem Bike?

Grüße aus Gnigl


----------



## Deleted 518615 (6. Mai 2020)

Frank79 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mir vor die Treppe zu fahren, fahre langsam rann aber dann sagt mein Kopf wieder nein...
> Wie gehe ich da am besten ran um das loszuwerden?



Was für ein Rad fährst Du? Wie groß ist es? Wie groß bist Du?
(Ich selber hatte früher immer Panik, mit dem XC Treppen zu fahren - damals, mit 26", bei 13cm(!) Sattelüberhöhung und 1,98 Körpergröße... Mit einem modernen Trailrad mit langem Radstand und absenkbarer Sattelstütze ist's dagegen trivial. - Im Nachhinein bin also recht froh, dass ich die Treppen damals also nicht probiert habe...)


----------



## Das_Zenkerle_1 (22. Januar 2021)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Glaub' mir: 20cm sind mehr Fluch denn Segen.


Ich hab vor mir eine 210mm OneUp zu besorgen, weil die 170mm zu wenig sind. Wo liegt der Fluch bei langhubigen Sattelstützen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tios (22. Januar 2021)

Ich tippe auch wie Andreas41, dass dein Rad nicht optimal ist. Viele fahren einfach mit der falschen Rahmengröße rum. So kann man natürlich nicht vernünftig im Gelände fahren. Treppenfahren ist da noch die einfachste Disziplin


----------



## Das_Zenkerle_1 (23. Januar 2021)

Tios schrieb:


> Ich tippe auch wie Andreas41, dass dein Rad nicht optimal ist. Viele fahren einfach mit der falschen Rahmengröße rum. So kann man natürlich nicht vernünftig im Gelände fahren. Treppenfahren ist da noch die einfachste Disziplin


Das Fahrrad hat an sich die richtige Größe (XL), wenn ich kein komplett an meine Körpermaße angepasstes Fahrrad kaufen will, was ein recht großen Preis bedeutet hätte und für ein erstes höherklassiges Fahrrad auch ein Risiko. Das Problem ist, dass ich bin mit übermäßig langen Beinen gesegnet bin. Das sorgt dafür, dass ich meine Sattelstütze noch ein gutes Stück über der Sattelklemme herausgucken lasse, und das ist ungenutzter Leerraum und das ist ja wohl der Gipfel!


----------



## Greyfur (23. Januar 2021)

Moin

Ich hab mir am Anfang auch übel ins Hemd gemacht, bzw mache es auch immer noch, wenn es um irgendwelche Stufen/Treppen geht. Was gut geholfen hat war jemanden anderes dabei zu haben, der vorfährt und notfalls daneben steht und absichert (mehr fürs psychologische). 

Ein gutes Bike haben in das man vertrauen hat hilft auch (ich bin zwischendrin ziemlich übel eingeschlagen, das Nicolai hat alles super weggesteckt, trotz alt und 26er), und bei mir haben auch die Klickpedale nochmal was getan (das wäre am anfang aber gar nix gewesen)

Sonst klein anfangen und sehen wohin man kommt. Man 'muss' auch nicht alles fahren, wenns stresst oder unkomfortabel ist, oder irgendwie gar nicht geht, mal ruhen lassen, was enspannteres fahren, und dann später zurückkommen.

Manchmal muss man allerdings auch einfach Arschbacken zusammen kneifen, bremse los und runter. Bike machen lassen.


----------



## StonerOne (15. Februar 2021)

ich hab im herbst 2020 angefangen treppen zu fahren, angefangen mit 3 stufen und dann gesteigert.
zuerst schaue ich mir die treppen an, danach fahre ich sie langsam ab.
mittlerweile nehm ich alle treppen wenn ich biken gehe. 
unterschiede machen auch die bikes, mit nem enduropanzer ist man nochmals viel sicherer drauf. ( fahr aber auch mit dem hardtail treppen, ruckelt halt mehr  )


----------



## Helselot (15. Februar 2021)

Sehr geile Stufen hast du da in deiner Umgebung! Top! Ich bin auch grad am Üben dosiert mehrere Sets hintereinander zu fahren und mich stetig zu steigern.   Das bringt auch am Trail soviel mehr Kontrolle. Vorallem, wenn die Stufen auch noch Kurven drin haben.


----------



## Helselot (15. Februar 2021)

Stufen und Absätze sind echt der pefekte Spielplatz fürs Biken!   Heute Abend muss ich auch wiedermal. Hab ein paar Stufensets auf meiner Liste, die noch fällig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StonerOne (15. Februar 2021)

Alle Stufen auf dieser Erde abfahren😁!


----------



## DonArcturus (15. Februar 2021)

StonerOne schrieb:


> Alle Stufen auf dieser Erde abfahren😁!


Nein. Nur eine!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. Februar 2021)

Ich fahre auch sehr gern Treppen und baue diese gern auf dem Weg zum oder vom Trail mit ein. Allerdings erleide ich öfter Durchschlag/Felgenkontakt wenn ich die letzte Stufe passiert habe. Grund ist zu wenig Luftdruck am Hinterrad . Gibt es da eine goldene Regel bzgl Druck oder eine dämpfende Fahrtechnik?


----------



## Helselot (17. Februar 2021)

Ich fahre Treppen immer mit min. 2bar und Tubeless. Die Magic Mary und der Hans Dampf in der Super Gravity Karkasse sind auch sehr robust.   Bis jetzt noch nie einen Durchschlag gehabt. Fahre echt sehr oft treppen. Welchen Druck und Reifen fährst du?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. Februar 2021)

Helselot schrieb:


> Welchen Druck und Reifen fährst du?



Forkaster 2.35, Druck zwischen 1.4-1.6bar tubeless.


----------



## StonerOne (17. Februar 2021)

Hab noch nie wirklich auf den Reifendruck geachtet, fahre mit versch. Bikes. (Ca 2bar)
aber bin auch ein leichtgewicht. feder auch viel mit dem Körper ab und die letzten Stufen spring ich leicht.


----------



## Helselot (19. Februar 2021)

Ich fahr am Trail Tubeless so 1,1-1,3bar vorne und 1,3-1,5 hinten je nach Terrain. Bei Stufen gehe ich aber immer auf Nummer sicher und pumpe etwas mehr Luft rein.   2bar is schon ein guter Mittelwert für Stufen fahren. Das geht vom Grip auch noch recht gut.


----------



## StonerOne (19. Februar 2021)

Hab noch Schlauch, will Tubeless auch mal testen, ist eigentlich alles vorhanden dafür.


----------



## Helselot (19. Februar 2021)

Seit Tubeless in 2,5 Jahren nie mehr einen Platten gehabt!   Eine Stabile Karkasse ist halt auch die Voraussetzung.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. Februar 2021)

Helselot schrieb:


> Seit Tubeless in 2,5 Jahren nie mehr einen Platten gehabt!   Eine Stabile Karkasse ist halt auch die Voraussetzung.



Ja, aber Schnitte sind Gift. Hat man aber selten bei Treppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StonerOne (19. Februar 2021)

Helselot schrieb:


> Seit Tubeless in 2,5 Jahren nie mehr einen Platten gehabt!   Eine Stabile Karkasse ist halt auch die Voraussetzung.


Die letzten 10 Jahre keinen Platten gehabt mit Schlauch!😁


----------



## Helselot (26. Februar 2021)

Auch fein!


----------



## DonArcturus (26. Februar 2021)

StonerOne schrieb:


> Die letzten 10 Jahre keinen Platten gehabt mit Schlauch!😁


Dann fährst du nicht hart genug 😈
Ediot (auf mich selbst bezogen): Ich meine natürlich nicht _weich _genug!  😜


----------



## Helselot (7. März 2021)

Bin gestern mit einem Freund eine Stufentour durch die Stadt gefahren. Dabei sind wir an einem ziemlich großen 25er Stufenset vorbeigefahren, das ich schon so lange machen wollte. Was mir wiedermal sehr geholfen hat, war, dass mein Freund die Stufen vor mir gefahren ist. Dadurch hab ich gesehen, dass das locker geht. 😄 Hab mich dann überwunden und bin sie nach 3x anfahren auch gefahren. 😊 Super Feeling! Der Vorführeffekt war psychologisch sehr wichtig. 😌 Von Leuten, die eine jahrelange Erfahrung haben, lernt man einfach so viel. 🙏


----------



## Helselot (10. März 2021)

Gestern eine feine Stufensession mit einem Freund gefahren. Perfekter Spot zum Üben!


----------



## DonArcturus (10. März 2021)

Geheim halten. Wenn zu viele Biker dort ihr Unwesen treiben, wird das mit Geländern abgesperrt.


----------



## Helselot (10. März 2021)

Das liegt nicht in der Stadt sondern ausserhalb. In der Stadt wärs sicher stärker frequentiert. Street fahren sehe ich in Salzburg fast nur die ganz Jungen 13-15 jährigen. Da sind ich und mein Spezl mit 32 und 34 schon eine Ausnahme! Man lernt halt auf solchen Spots sauviel! Macht richtig Spaß und fordert einen bei der Koordination und Bremstechnik.


----------



## Helselot (10. März 2021)

Die Line nebenbei, die mit der rot-weißen Absperrung, ist nur im Winter gesperrt. Die möchte ich, sobald möglich, auch mal fahren! Die ist kürzer und hat mehr kleinere Absätze drin. Sehr geil!


----------



## Helselot (10. März 2021)

Sehne schon sehr dem Trailfahren entgegen. Bis dahin hab ich auf solchen Spots meinen Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gili89 (10. März 2021)

Helselot schrieb:


> Sehne schon sehr dem Trailfahren entgegen. Bis dahin hab ich auf solchen Spots meinen Spaß.


Habts noch so viel Schnee in SBG, dass du nicht Trailfahren kannst?
Kommst mal nach Linz, zeig ich dir ein bissl was


----------



## StonerOne (10. März 2021)

hier in meiner umgebung gibt es sehr viele treppen..auch lange. alle schon durchgerockt. die jüngeren kommen grad nach und nach rausgekrochen und eifern mir nach 🙈. macht halt doch spass. bin 41.. hab erst letztes jahr im herbst mit treppen angefangen. fahre aber schon sehr lange mtb.


----------



## StonerOne (10. März 2021)




----------



## Helselot (11. März 2021)

Geil! Mit Drop am Schluss!  Beim Droppen ist bei mir mit 160/150mm FW bei 4 Treppen Schluss. Das Flatdroppen ist meiner Meinung auch nicht so gut fürs Bike! Drops mit schräger Landung hingegen möchte ich heuer mehr üben. Hab nur leider in der Stadt bei der Suche nach geeigneten Spots noch kein Glück gehabt was Passendes zu finden. In Leogang gibts eine saugeile Dropbatterie, die ich so gern mal ausprobieren möchte.  Da kann man sich perfekt steigern und Sicherheit aufbauen. Droppen macht mir sehr Spaß! Kann ich auch besser als Springen!


----------



## ylfcm (11. März 2021)

Helselot schrieb:


> Beim Droppen ist bei mir mit 160/150mm FW bei 4 Treppen Schluss. Das Flatdroppen ist meiner Meinung auch nicht so gut fürs Bike!


Also das is vielleicht etwas naiv von mir, aber wenn ich ein 150er Enduro habe, dann würde ich immer davon ausgehen, dass das Rad mehr Flatdrop aushält als mein Körper/Kopf/Mut.
Also klar is das "nicht gut" für's Bike, aber is Treppen fahren im Ende ja auch nicht (daher hab ich das tatsächlich nie gerne gemacht*). 4+ Stufen sollte mMn aber jedes Rad abkönnen, was irgendwie in Richtung MTB geht - egal ob und wieviel Federung da dran is.

*spätestens seit Tobias Wicke 2006 den bcrossionale Videocontest zernichtet hat, kann ich Treppen eh nicht mehr guten Gewissens nur noch runter fahren


----------



## Helselot (11. März 2021)

@ylfcm: Aushalten tut das mein Bike locker! Da geb ich dir Recht!   Man müsste halt viel mehr Luft in Gabel und Dämpfer geben, was ich nicht mache. Ich weiß ungefähr, was ich mit meinem Bike droppen kann, damit fast der max Federweg an Gabel und Dämpfer ausgenützt wird. Mein Remedy ist Kat. 4 und bis 120cm freigegeben. Nur denke ich, dass ein 120cm Flatdrop fürs Radl nicht so geil ist.  Treppen fahren ist sicher fürs Bike weniger ein Problem, da es auch nicht anderes ist als am Trail Wurzelstufen etc. zu fahren. Wenn ich höher droppe, springe ich halt lieber in Schrägen. Da landet man viel sanfter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StonerOne (11. März 2021)

Ich denke mal das Fahrergewicht spielt auch eine Rolle. Mein Enduro hat 150/140... aber auch mit meinem 100mm HT kein Problem.
Alles im grünen Bereich. Bikes halten viel aus!


----------



## Helselot (11. März 2021)

Ich weiß! Ich würde auch ab und zu gerne mal mehr droppen! Kopfmäßig spielt es das halt noch nicht!   Wie schon gesagt wäre eine Dropbatterie echt was feines. Leider gibt es sowas bei uns leider nicht! Und extra 1,5h in den nächsten Bikepark ist auch zach.


----------



## ylfcm (11. März 2021)

StonerOne schrieb:


> Alles im grünen Bereich. Bikes halten viel aus!


Ja, ich glaub die Technik ist schon ganz solide geworden. Klar geht immer noch was kaputt, aber gefühlt beklagen weniger Leute kapitale Schäden - Kettenstreben einer populären Firma vielleicht ausgenommen.
Liegt aber sicherlich auch daran, dass aktuelle MTB im Durchschnitt viel größer dimensioniert sind als die Standröhrchen und Rähmchen von vor 20 Jahren. Außerdem sind materialmordende Droporgien ala Garagendach to flat und aufwärts - zumindest im MTB-Bereich - ja aus der Mode gekommen.

Ich hatte bisher in vielen, vielen Jahren nur einen richtigen Schaden. Selbstverständlich bei einem Treppen-Drop 







Helselot schrieb:


> Ich weiß! Ich würde auch ab und zu gerne mal mehr droppen! Kopfmäßig spielt es das halt noch nicht!   Wie schon gesagt wäre eine Dropbatterie echt was feines. Leider gibt es sowas bei uns leider nicht! Und extra 1,5h in den nächsten Bikepark ist auch zach.


Klapper mal die Gewerbegebiete nach Laderampen etc. ab, da gibt's immer mal was. Auch so schräg laufende Kanten, wo du dann jede Höhe auswählen kannst.
Extra ne Stunde fahren für ne Dropbatterie würd ich nun auch nicht. Das is dann doch arg begrenzt in der Spaßdauer


----------



## Helselot (11. März 2021)

Möglichkeiten ins Flat zu Droppen habe ich im Umkreis meiner Wohnungen sehr sehr viele. Wohne neben einem großen Gewerbegebiet, wo ich vor 24 Jahren Skateboardfahren gelernt habe. Kenne also dort alles in und auswendig. Nur leider gibt es fast keine Möglichkeit, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, die ich schon so oft gemacht habe, in eine Schräge zu droppen. 

Fahr schon immer mit offenen Augen durch die Stadt. Im Wald wäre es am einfachsten einfach über kleinere Felsen oder Kanten zu droppen. Nur muss man sowas mit guter Ausfahrt auch mal finden.  Echt arg dein Rahmen! Aber man muss schon sagen, dass die Rahmen heutzutage immer mehr aushalten. Mein Remedy ist echt hart im nehmen! Der Alu Rahmen ist sehr robust und ich mache echt alles damit.


----------



## clowz (11. März 2021)

Was auch hilft. Ein rad dass dafür völlig überzogen ist. Z.b ein enduro. Wenns damit 10 mal ne treppe runter bist, verlierst du die angst und fenkst danach, wovor hatte ich eig angst ??

War bei meiner ersten treppe mitn kumpel unterwegs der besser fuhr als ich selbst. Er mitn ht flott vorraus  da konnt ich mittn enduro nicht kneifen...


----------



## Helselot (12. März 2021)

Genau so geht es mir auch! War bei der Line (siehe Bilder oben) auch der Fall. Ich habs dann einfach gemacht, wie er vorgefahren ist.  Bin normalerweise sehr viel alleine unterwegs und schätze es sehr von besseren Fahrern zu lernen. Wenn man weiß, wo man bremst und wie viel Geschwindigkeit notwendig ist, ist das Stufen fahren eh easy. 






Vom Wibmer habe ich mir im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten ein paar Inspirationen für coole Spots in in SBG geholt.  Irgendwelche Gaps springen tu ich sowieso nicht.


----------



## Mimsey (12. März 2021)

Also meinem Slash mit 160/150mm hab ich auch schon 1,50 Flatdrops gemacht.. oft, alles easy, Geschwindigkeit und smoothes landen, der Körper kann sehr viel wegfedern, weiß jeder Hardtail und Bmx Fahrer. 
Bahnsteige droppe ich auch mit dem Conway Enduro Hardtail.. 
Was ich mich noch nicht traue, in n 2tes Treppenset springen(praktisch drop mit schräger Landung @Helselot), jemand Erfahrung mit ?  Wibmer sagt im dem Interview ja, mit genug Speed wird die Treppe ne smoothe Landung, glaub ich nur nicht so richtig dran.


----------



## StonerOne (12. März 2021)

Mimsey schrieb:


> Was ich mich noch nicht traue, in n 2tes Treppenset springen(praktisch drop mit schräger Landung @Helselot), jemand Erfahrung mit ?  Wibmer sagt im dem Interview ja, mit genug Speed wird die Treppe ne smoothe Landung, glaub ich nur nicht so richtig dran.


Das traue ich mich auch noch nicht ganz, aber Speed ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll bei sowas.


----------



## Helselot (12. März 2021)

Geschwindigkeit ist beim Droppen das A und O.  Auch das mit dem Abfedern von Knien und Armen. So Sprünge über Gaps ins zweite Set kann ich mir bei Gott nicht vorstellen.  Einige Spots aus dem Wibmer Video habe ich mir vor kurzen bei einer Tour mit einem Freund angeschaut. Zu oarg der Scheiß!


----------



## Loki1987 (12. März 2021)

Mimsey schrieb:


> Wibmer sagt im dem Interview ja, mit genug Speed wird die Treppe ne smoothe Landung, glaub ich nur nicht so richtig dran.


Das stimmt soweit schon, so lange die Stufen nicht zu groß sind. Das merkst du ja recht einfach, indem du sie einfach mal schnell fährst. Je mehr Geschwindigkeit, desto smoother werden die Stufen. Selbiges gilt ja auch auf dem Trail. Das größte Problem dabei ist bei Stufen, dass der Einschlag auf den scharfen Kanten böse auf die Felge gehen kann, also immer auf den Luftdruck achten und am besten nicht mit den leichtesten Karkassen probieren. Man merkt wirklich nicht viel davon, das Bike bügelt echt viel weg. Ich hab mal unbeabsichtigt in Stuttgart an einem Set einen Sixpack Bierflaschen in der Landung getroffen, davon hab ich auch nix gemerkt  Gut, das war mit nem DH Bike, aber zur Veranschaulichung taugts trotzdem. Der Besitzer selbigen Sixpacks war allerdings nicht so begeistert wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (13. März 2021)

ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür wieviel Material mit macht. Meistens ist es wirklich "nur" Kopfsache.
(Video startet an der richtigen Stelle, ist aber an sich sehenswert )


----------



## Steffmann45 (13. März 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür wieviel Material mit macht. Meistens ist es wirklich "nur" Kopfsache.
> (Video startet an der richtigen Stelle, ist aber an sich sehenswert )


 Nun ja, das ist wie in der Natur. Klein und kompakt ist natürlich robuster. Aber mit der Kopfsache hast du 100 % Recht. Treppen sind beim MTB eigentlich das leichteste, was man machen kann. Und kostet dennoch am meisten Überwindung ;-)


----------



## Steffmann45 (13. März 2021)

DonArcturus schrieb:


> Dann fährst du nicht hart genug 😈
> Ediot (auf mich selbst bezogen): Ich meine natürlich nicht _weich _genug!  😜



Das sehe ich genauso. Ich habe alle möglichen Mäntel hier im Schwarzwald ausprobiert. Mit Schlauch trotzdem ständig Probleme. Seit Tubeless sorgenfrei ;-)


----------



## StonerOne (13. März 2021)

hatte letzte woche zum ersten mal tubeless montiert..alles perfekt geklappt. niedrigere drücke kein problem mehr.
schon bei der ersten ausfahrt ne schraube im hinterreifen. nichts bemerkt während der fahrt.


----------



## Mimsey (14. März 2021)

StonerOne schrieb:


> hatte letzte woche zum ersten mal tubeless montiert..alles perfekt geklappt. niedrigere drücke kein problem mehr.
> schon bei der ersten ausfahrt ne schraube im hinterreifen. nichts bemerkt während der fahrt.Anhang anzeigen 1227154


bestes Beispiel warum man Tubeless fährt


----------



## Marc B (1. August 2021)

In Englisch, aber bestimmt für manche hier interessant (wann ist die Angst berechtig und wann imaginär):



			https://www.instagram.com/tv/CSCrQEeJ1Tr/
		


Ride on,
Marc


----------

